# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια

## trellos

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το πακέτο της hol double play με το FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι η εμβέλεια του και αν μπορώ να προσαρμόσω μεγαλύτερη κεραία.????
Και φυσικά αν παίρνει static ips για να εχω και awmn και adsl μαζί.Αν το έχει κανείς ας μου πεί παρακαλώ

----------


## gadgetakias

Από όσο ξέρω ΔΕΝ έχει αποσπώμενη κεραία..

----------


## papako

> Και φυσικά αν παίρνει static ips για να εχω και awmn και adsl μαζί.Αν το έχει κανείς ας μου πεί παρακαλώ


static παίρνει (1). αλλα δεν μπορείς να ορίσεις άλλο subnet εκτος από /24 .έχουν αναφερθεί κάποιες πατέντες, αλλα δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύουν

----------


## badge

Το 7050 που έχω εγώ (δεν πρέπει να έχει διαφορές) παίζει κανονικά στο /26 subnet του σπιτιού 2 χρόνια τώρα. Πρέπει να βάλεις χέρι στο */var/flash/ar7.cfg*  και τότε απλά στο web interface σου βγάζει το μήνυμα :

The modifications to your FRITZ!Box are not supported by the manufacturer.

Η κεραία δυστυχώς δεν είναι αποσπώμενη. Μπορείς να καταφύγεις σε κάτι τέτοιο και να δεις αν κάνεις δουλειά.

Το web if παρέχει ρύθμιση RF ισχύος σε βήματα των 25%.

----------


## trellos

υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία που να δίνει 2play με router που να μπορώ να βάλω και το awmn???? ή έστω να πάρω router της αρεσκείας μου?

----------


## trellos

Μου είπαν οτι τώρα δίνουν απο hol το netfaster IAD αυτό κάνει ξέρει κανείς σχετικά με τα παραπάνω που γραφω static ip subnet mask και κεραία.

----------


## JB172

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170803

----------


## jamesbond

> Μου είπαν οτι τώρα δίνουν απο hol το netfaster IAD αυτό κάνει ξέρει κανείς σχετικά με τα παραπάνω που γραφω static ip subnet mask και κεραία.


forthnet , εδω και 1 χρόνο έχω awmn και ινετ μαζί

----------


## trellos

Πώς με το netfaster?? είναι εύκολο το configuration? εγώ το έχω στο usrobotics αλλά μεχρι τώρα δεν είχα double play και σκέφτηκα μήπως θέλει κάποιες extra ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## nektariosko

με το νετ φαστερ εχει λιγο παιδεμα...πολυ λιγο ομως...

----------


## panxan

Το netfaster δουλεύει κανονικά και awmn και adsl (το έχω) αλλά ... 
*MHN BAΛEIΣ χολ*

----------


## nektariosko

> Το netfaster δουλεύει κανονικά και awmn και adsl (το έχω) αλλά ... 
> *MHN BAΛEIΣ χολ*


εαν μπει σε ποτς δεν θα εχει προβλημα...ελα ομως που η χολ θα δωσει και iptv και παιζει πανω σε 10αρα ip του σωσε εχει να γινει...

----------


## xakou

Ρε παιδιά αυτό πως το κάνατε; Netfaster + hol double play (voip) ;

----------


## nikpanGR

απο hol το netfaster IAD to έχω και εγώ,αλλά όπως προείπε και ο συνforumitis MHN BALEIS HOL θα βλαστημήσεις την ώρα και την στιγμή....Προτίμησε forthnet είναι λίγο ποιο σοβαροί......Αλλλα προς θεού οχι hol και όχι υποπαράγωγα της altec.....

----------


## bedazzled

> και όχι υποπαράγωγα της altec.....


Αιτιολόγησέ το αυτό με επιχειρήματα αν μπορείς.  :: 
Από όσο ξέρω οι «παιδικές ασθένειες» των εναλλακτικών οφείλονται στην νέα (πες το «άγουρη», πες το beta testing, point taken..) ιδιόκτητη υποδομή (LLU) τους, η Altec δεν έχει LLU, δίνει μέσω ΑΡΥΣ...

----------


## nektariosko

> η Altec δεν έχει LLU, δίνει μέσω ΑΡΥΣ...


νομιζω πως εχει...εχω πετυχει στον δρομο κατι καπακια της με μεγαλα γραμματα altec

----------


## bedazzled

> η Altec δεν έχει LLU, δίνει μέσω ΑΡΥΣ...
> 
> 
> νομιζω πως εχει...εχω πετυχει στον δρομο κατι καπακια της με μεγαλα γραμματα altec


backbone fibers θα είναι αυτά για να κάνουν roll-out ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο Real Soon Now (TM) (?)
Πάντως εμπορική διάθεση LLU δεν υπάρχει ακόμα, άρα κάποιοι λένε κακεντρεχείς αρλούμπες (το VPN όμως καλά το ξεσκίζουν, δεν τρως εκεί που φτύνεις  :: )...

----------

